
3D printed tourniquet: Day 2 of Gaza field trials ends badly - cup
https://medium.com/@trklou/3d-printed-tourniquet-day-2-of-gaza-field-trials-ends-badly-may-14-970b3f291e7?!
======
angel_j
surreal in the worst way

